# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  LCD 2x16 HD44780 Power Supply

## ALAMAN

Ξέρει κανείς αν η κοινή LCD 2x16 HD44780 μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με 3,3V?
Στο datasheet του controller βλέπω πως δουλεύει, απλά ρωτάω για ένα feedback σε περίπτωση που κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει. 
Ευχαριστώ!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο ebay που τις πουλάνε λέει ότι δουλεύουν στα 5V χωρίς να αναφέρουν τίποτα για μέγιστη και ελάχιστη τάση.

----------


## midakos

νόμίζω πως το αναφέρουν στο datasheet αν δουλεύουν στα 5, στα 3,3 ή και στις δύο τάσεις.. οπότε δες τον κωδικό της οθόνης σου, ψάξε το datasheet και τσέκαρε το να σαι σίγουρος.

----------


## ALAMAN

> νόμίζω πως το αναφέρουν στο datasheet αν δουλεύουν στα 5, στα 3,3 ή και στις δύο τάσεις.. οπότε δες τον κωδικό της οθόνης σου, ψάξε το datasheet και τσέκαρε το να σαι σίγουρος.



Την βρήκα τελικά, αυτή είναι:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/20802.pdf

0 - 6V λέει... Οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι οκ τα 3.3V

----------


## midakos

Σιγουρα... Αντε καλες κατασκευες!!!

----------


## SRF

> Την βρήκα τελικά, αυτή είναι:
> http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/20802.pdf
> 
> *0 - 6V* λέει... Οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι οκ τα 3.3V



Οπότε θα δουλεύει και στα....* 0 V*!!! Τι αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν... ούτε τάση δεν χρειάζεται να της δώσεις!!! Ποιά 3?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Οπότε θα δουλεύει και στα....* 0 V*!!! Τι αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν... ούτε τάση δεν χρειάζεται να της δώσεις!!! Ποιά 3?



Είδες πως προοδεύει ο άνθρωπος;  :Biggrin:

----------


## midakos

> Οπότε θα δουλεύει και στα....* 0 V*!!! Τι αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν... ούτε τάση δεν χρειάζεται να της δώσεις!!! Ποιά 3?



Μετά την ανακάλυψη του πολυσυζητημένου αεικίνητου λοιπόν, βρέθηκε και το αυτόφωτο χωρίς ενέργεια!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Την βρήκα τελικά, αυτή είναι:
> http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/20802.pdf
> 
> 0 - 6V λέει... Οπότε φαντάζομαι είναι οκ τα 3.3V



η τελευταία σελίδα του PDF που ανέβασες εκει που λεει *10. Power supply for LCM* δεν σε προβλημάτισε καθόλου?

----------


## kiros

> η τελευταία σελίδα του PDF που ανέβασες εκει που λεει *10. Power supply for LCM* δεν σε προβλημάτισε καθόλου?



Ας δει και αυτό.

----------


## ALAMAN

με προβλημάτισε αλλά για να πώ την αλήθεια παρασύρθηκα από το POWER SUPPLY FOR LOGIC VDD-VSS 0 - 6.0 V.

Αυτό που με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα είναι να μπορώ να τη δουλέψω με 3.3V I2C.
Το supply δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο. Νόμιζα πως η είσοδοι είναι σε συνάρτηση με το supply.
Για αυτό αναφέρει:
*6. INPUT VOLTAGE VIH 2.0 - VDD
**VIL VSS - 0.8
*
Οπότε πιστεύω τα 3.3 είναι αρκετά για λογικό 1.

----------


## KOKAR

με αυτο μπορεί να κανεις την δουλειά σου, παίρνει  Input voltage: 3-32V και εχει εξοδο Output voltage: 5-35V(Adjustable)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XL6009-DC-...item3a8fc94007

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω γραμμή 5V στο κύκλωμά μου, δε νομίζω να μου χρειαστεί.

----------


## michaelcom

Εγω την δουλευω στα 3.3 και δουλευει μια χαρα το backlight εχει λιγο ποιο χαμηλη φωτηνοτητα αλλα αυτο φτιαχνει αμα αλλαξεις την αντισταση που εχει η πλακετα.

Αλλα πραγματικα δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι σε εσενα θα δουλευει, *λογικα* θα δουλευει.

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγω την δουλευω στα 3.3 και δουλευει μια χαρα το backlight εχει λιγο ποιο χαμηλη φωτηνοτητα αλλα αυτο φτιαχνει αμα αλλαξεις την αντισταση που εχει η πλακετα.
> 
> Αλλα πραγματικα δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι σε εσενα θα δουλευει, *λογικα* θα δουλευει.



το θέμα δεν είναι αν δουλεύει το backlight με 3,3ν άλλα αν δουλεύει η πλακέτα - LCD που εχει πάνω τον 44780 ....

----------


## picdev

εγώ θυμάμαι ότι δεν δουλεύει, το είχα δοκιμάσει νομίζω, για αυτό πουλάνε ειδικές για 3.3volt

----------


## ALAMAN

> εγώ θυμάμαι ότι δεν δουλεύει, το είχα δοκιμάσει νομίζω, για αυτό πουλάνε ειδικές για 3.3volt



Το interface όμως πιστεύω να δουλεύει, αναφέρει ελάχιστη τάση για logic high τα 2V.

Οπότε φαντάζομαι μπορώ να δουλέψω το module (pcf8574t) που έχω από ebay στα 3.3V και να τροφοδοτήσω την οθόνη στα 5V

----------

